# 61710 vs 61624



## hwilcox07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Can someone explain to me the difference between these two codes? My physician did a coil embolization of internal carotid artery aneurysm and he says CPT codes 61710, 75894 and 75898 for the f/u angio. But I'm wondering if it should be 61624 plus the S & I codes instead. Help please!!


----------



## polycoder (Jul 24, 2013)

61710 is open surgery, 61624 is via usually the femoral artery.


----------



## mceisele (Jul 24, 2013)

61710 involves surgery (i.e. craniotomy, incision...etc).  61624 is transcatheter, (percutaneous access and  "endovascular" per the heading).

HTH.
Celeste


----------



## hwilcox07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Very helpful. Thanks


----------



## hwilcox07 (Aug 1, 2013)

My doctor still wants me to use 61710. I code interventional radiology and my physicians perform a lot of embolizations. This one in particular is a coil embolization of internal carotid artery aneurysm through a catheter. He wants to charge 61710 but I'm thinking 61624 because the report doesn't say anything about incisions, craniotomy or any open procedure. They do these a lot so if someone could direct me to where I can print out some information on the correct use of these 2 codes It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 1, 2013)

hwilcox said:


> My doctor still wants me to use 61710. I code interventional radiology and my physicians perform a lot of embolizations. This one in particular is a coil embolization of internal carotid artery aneurysm through a catheter. He wants to charge 61710 but I'm thinking 61624 because the report doesn't say anything about incisions, craniotomy or any open procedure. They do these a lot so if someone could direct me to where I can print out some information on the correct use of these 2 codes It would be greatly appreciated.





CPT Assistant, September 2000 had a Q & A concerning when would you code 61708 over 61624 and the response was (in part) "From a CPT coding, if a percutaneous, transcatheter approach is used to perform occlusion or embolization by any method (eg, placement of coils) of an intracranial vessel, then code 61624, Transcatheter occlusion or embolization (eg, for tumor destruction, to achieve hemostasis, to occlude a vascular malformation), percutaneous, any method; central nervous system (intracranial, spinal cord), should be reported."  It further stated that 61708 was an open procedure.  
IMO, if 61708 is an open procedure, then 61710 is also.


----------



## hwilcox07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is the attached report. You guys please tell me what you think, 61710 or 61624 for the embolization? I've got all the other codes but we are in disagreement on which to bill for the embolization:

View attachment SKMBT_42313080209570.pdf


----------

